

Bending Over Backwards - freerobby
http://daringfireball.net/2011/03/bending_over_backwards

======
Kylekramer
So I guess Gruber is just giving up on even trying to be a bit objective
anymore? This read more like a hurt comic book fan forum post about a bad
review of his favorite superhero's movie than anything else. Worse battery
life, a non improved screen, weak cameras and lack of 4G/flash are drawbacks,
no matter how you slice it.

The funny thing is Mossberg's review is overwhelmingly positive.

~~~
spicyj
The point is, the iPad's real competitors don't beat it in any of those
categories except for camera. (Also, Gruber said in his own review that he got
identical battery life to the previous model.) The Xoom is the only tablet
that promises 4G and Flash and got mediocre reviews even without those
components, which will probably make it run worse.

~~~
greatDismay
I have a Xoom and I don't know why people are giving it such a bad rap. It
does everything I want it to do and it does it really fast.

------
jarek
I'm now going to be That Guy: one person disputing another person's statements
about a mainstream consumer electronics device? Hacker News?

------
ZeroGravitas
He missed the criticism of the iPad covers:

 _"Unfortunately, I found the cover’s magnetic latch came open in my
briefcase, turning the screen on and wasting the battery. Also, the light gray
color I had picked up smudges."_

------
fod
Great, a review of a review.

